# Unresponsive Windows 8 & 100% Disk problem



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Recently i have had updates installed on my Windows 8.1 and the system has become very very slow and unresponsive. After clicking on icons,i have to keep on waiting and most of the times each and every window becomes "not responding". In the task manager it shows 100% disk usage most of the times.
I have tried adjusting the virtual memory too but all in vain.
Many a times the windows button and search window become unresponsive and dead slow.
I dont know what has gone wrong after the updates installed.
The event viewer is not showing any abnormal activity.
I have McAfee antivirus with recent updates and scanned the machine with no virus/malware.
Can anyone pl help me on this??

Thanks/
SJ.

Below is my hjt log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 10:50:43 AM, on 12-Jun-17
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.18123)

FIREFOX: 46.0 (x86 en-US)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Update\DellUpTray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\CLMLSvc_P2G8.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 2015\Acrobat\AcroTray.exe
C:\Users\Shatrughna\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://dell13.msn.com/?pc=DCJB
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dell13.msn.com/?pc=DCJB
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: 8.
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe Acrobat Create PDF Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\WCIEActiveX\2015\AcroIEFavStub.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee WebAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\WCIEActiveX\2015\AcroIEFavStub.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe Acrobat Create PDF Toolbar - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\WCIEActiveX\2015\AcroIEFavStub.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMSS] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IMSS\PIconStartup.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\amd64\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 2015\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: McAfee WebAdvisor - {48A61126-9A19-4C50-A214-FF08CB94995C} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee WebAdvisor - {48A61126-9A19-4C50-A214-FF08CB94995C} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Genuine Software Integrity Service (AGSService) - Adobe Systems, Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AdobeGCClient\AGSService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Device Monitor - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth OBEX Service - Motorola Solutions, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe
O23 - Service: ClientAnalyticsService - Intel Security - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\ClientAnalytics\Legacy\McClientAnalytics.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Digital Delivery Service (DellDigitalDelivery) - Dell Products, LP. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Digital Delivery\DeliveryService.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Update Service (DellUpdate) - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Update\DellUpService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Home Network (HomeNetSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service TCP IP Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\SocketHeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) 4.0 Radio Management - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\ibtrksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMS Server Service (KMSServerService) - My Digital Life Forums - C:\WINDOWS\KMSServerService\KMS Server Service.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee AP Service (McAPExe) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\VSCore_15_6\McApExe.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Activation Service (McAWFwk) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\actwiz\mcawfwk.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Boot Delay Start Service (McBootDelayStartSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee CSP Service (mccspsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\CSP\2.3.322.0\\McCSPServiceHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\mcafee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee OOBE Service2 (McOobeSv2) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Platform Services (mcpltsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Service Controller (mfemms) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfemms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Module Core Service (ModuleCoreService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\ModuleCore\ModuleCoreService.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel Security PEF Service (PEFService) - Intel Security, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel Security\PEF\CORE\PEFService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - CyberLink - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Realtek Audio Service (RtkAudioService) - Realtek Semiconductor - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks SAS - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Zero Configuration Service (ZeroConfigService) - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe

--
End of file - 13958 bytes


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
type

slmgr /dlv

when the window opens please press Ctrl and C
then open notepad and on the blank window right click and click paste

Then please copy and paste that to your reply


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Unrecognized option: /

Windows Software Licensing Management Tool

Usage: slmgr.vbs [MachineName [User Password]] []

MachineName: Name of remote machine (default is local machine)

User: Account with required privilege on remote machine

Password: password for the previous account

Global Options:

/ipk <Product Key>

Install product key (replaces existing key)

/ato [Activation ID]

Activate Windows

/dli [Activation ID | All]

Display license information (default: current license)

/dlv [Activation ID | All]

Display detailed license information (default: current license)

/xpr [Activation ID]

Expiration date for current license state

---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------
---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Advanced Options:

/cpky

Clear product key from the registry (prevents disclosure attacks)

/ilc <License file>

Install license

/rilc

Re-install system license files

/rearm

Reset the licensing status of the machine

/rearm-app <Application ID>

Reset the licensing status of the given app

/rearm-sku <Activation ID>

Reset the licensing status of the given sku

/upk [Activation ID]

Uninstall product key

/dti [Activation ID]

Display Installation ID for offline activation

/atp <Confirmation ID> [Activation ID]

Activate product with user-provided Confirmation ID

Volume Licensing: Key Management Service (KMS) Client Options:

/skms <Name[ort] | : port> [Activation ID]

Set the name and/or the port for the KMS computer this machine will use. IPv6 address must be specified in the format [hostname]ort

/ckms [Activation ID]

Clear name of KMS computer used (sets the port to the default)

/skms-domain <FQDN> [Activation ID]

Set the specific DNS domain in which all KMS SRV records can be found. This setting has no effect if the specific single KMS host is set via /skms option.

/ckms-domain [Activation ID]

Clear the specific DNS domain in which all KMS SRV records can be found. The specific KMS host will be used if set via /skms. Otherwise default KMS auto-discovery will be used.

/skhc

Enable KMS host caching

/ckhc

Disable KMS host caching

---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------
---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Volume Licensing: Token-based Activation Options:

/lil

List installed Token-based Activation Issuance Licenses

/ril <ILID> <ILvID>

Remove installed Token-based Activation Issuance License

/ltc

List Token-based Activation Certificates

/fta <Certificate Thumbprint> [<PIN>]

Force Token-based Activation

---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------
---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Volume Licensing: Key Management Service (KMS) Options:

/sprt <Port>

Set TCP port KMS will use to communicate with clients

/sai <Activation Interval>

Set interval (minutes) for unactivated clients to attempt KMS connection. The activation interval must be between 15 minutes (min) and 30 days (max) although the default (2 hours) is recommended.

/sri <Renewal Interval>

Set renewal interval (minutes) for activated clients to attempt KMS connection. The renewal interval must be between 15 minutes (min) and 30 days (max) although the default (7 days) is recommended.

/sdns

Enable DNS publishing by KMS (default)

/cdns

Disable DNS publishing by KMS

/spri

Set KMS priority to normal (default)

/cpri

Set KMS priority to low

/act-type [Activation-Type] [Activation ID]

Set activation type to 1 (for AD) or 2 (for KMS) or 3 (for Token) or 0 (for all).

---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------
---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Volume Licensing: Active Directory (AD) Activation Options:

/ad-activation-online <Product Key> [Activation Object name]

Activate AD (Active Directory) forest with user-provided product key

/ad-activation-get-iid <Product Key>

Display Installation ID for AD (Active Directory) forest

/ad-activation-apply-cid <Product Key> <Confirmation ID> [Activation Object name]

Activate AD (Active Directory) forest with user-provided product key and Confirmation ID

/ao-list

Display Activation Objects in AD (Active Directory)

/del-ao <Activation Object DN | Activation Object RDN>

Delete Activation Objects in AD (Active Directory) for user-provided Activation Object

---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------


Macboatmaster said:


> Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
> type
> 
> slmgr /dlv
> ...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you have not I think typed the correct cmd
it is
slmgr /dlv
that is slmgr (space) /dlv
and then press enter


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

---------------------------
Windows Script Host
---------------------------
Software licensing service version: 6.3.9600.18376

Name: Windows(R), CoreSingleLanguage edition

Description: Windows(R) Operating System, OEM_DM channel

Activation ID: e2ca509a-a2f4-498b-ba09-297685d369ac

Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f

Extended PID: 06401-02623-017-164009-02-1033-9600.0000-3132016

Product Key Channel: OEMM

Installation ID: 620726326338031352726351279129091743111523826666655224506290722

Use License URL: https://activation-v2.sls.microsoft.com/SLActivateProduct/SLActivateProduct.asmx?configextension=DM

Validation URL: https://validation-v2.sls.microsoft.com/SLWGA/slwga.asmx

Partial Product Key: HMGVK

License Status: Licensed

Remaining Windows rearm count: 1000

Remaining SKU rearm count: 1001

Trusted time: 17-Jun-17 6:28:40 PM


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Thanks

2. send please a copy and paste of the results of this - the info in the white box when you run the program
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

3. Check for any updates on McAfee since the windows updates

4. If there are updates install them and then reboot and test

5. If there are no updates to McAfee and you have the means to reinstall - eg paid for version after free trial has expired on the Dell
UNINSTALL McAfee using programs and features
Reboot and run this
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...showHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=k57s1td6b_94

despite what it says run the McAfee tool even if the uninstall was successful in programs and features

6. Check Windows Defender is turned on and update it.

7. Check performance and also check if any McAfee entries are still shown in Programs and features


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Thanks
> 
> 2. send please a copy and paste of the results of this - the info in the white box when you run the program
> http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
> ...


Thanks for the response.
Will post the update soon...!
/SJ


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Thanks
> 
> 2. send please a copy and paste of the results of this - the info in the white box when you run the program
> http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
> ...


SYS Info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3976 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -2043 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 921 GB (794 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 04NGGW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3976 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -2043 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 921 GB (794 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 04NGGW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Removed McAfee AV and enabled and updated Windows Defender.

Right now,the disk usage has come down to 20-25 % and hope that it holds to this value..!!
Let me observe the system for a couple of hours and then get back to you again with the update.

Thanks a lot.
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers will wait to here from you


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Cheers will wait to here from you


Sure...!!!
BTW do you think,McAfee was the culprit??

/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very likely
Sometimes the problem can be cured by uninstalling and reinstalling McAfee
It appears most usually to present problems after windows updates
especially the monthly rollup and major system updates - on 10

My opinion is that the third party AV programs struggle to keep up with the windows updates. Microsoft of course inform the major Antivirus companies of the pending updates so that these companies can ensure their product remains compatible
If you are more cynical you may opine that it is a deliberate attempt by Microsoft - especially on 10 - to increase the use of Defender which of course you have on 8.1 and capture the market.
If and when Windows becomes a service that you pay for - then perhaps if you take that view you consider you were also paying for Defender
I do not subscribe to that opinion but then all of the above is mostly only my opinion


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Removed McAfee and ran the MCPR tool too. Yesterday everything went fine but again I am facing the same :-( 
100% disk problem. Has it anything to do with keeping my laptop in hibernate mode rather than shutting it down?
As you must have noticed,the machine has very limited software installed.In spite of lot of space having been available,why i am facing this?









Can you pl help??
Thanks.
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your screenshot has the column - name clicked
click instead the column disk click on the word disk
that will then place a down pointing triangle on that column
then send another screenshot so that I may see what is using it


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Your screenshot has the column - name clicked
> click instead the column disk click on the word disk
> that will then place a down pointing triangle on that column
> then send another screenshot so that I may see what is using it


Thanks


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Just to ensure you are not misreading this - in view of your comment re software installed - this disk usage does not refer to the capacity of the disk 100% of the space - it refers to the read/write activity of the disk
However in system idle state when you have completed the loading process and are simply sat at the desktop it certainly should not be 100%
It can rise and peak if for instance File History was backing up, or other backup working OR updates being installed

2. The above screenshot does not show what it is that is using such read write activity. Lets see if resource monitor provides any more evidence please
control panel admin tools resource monitor
Please send screenshot as my example









3. As you may know hibernate writes current system status data to the hard drive in a file hiberfil
whilst this file is used to return the computer to the state when hibernate was activated it should not once the system has loaded result in such disk activity

4. On the right of the taskbar on your image above what please are the notifications indicated by the flag icon to the left of the battery
If there is a notification of something that requires action please take it.

5. open a cmd prompt with admin rights and run a system file check
*sfc /scannow*

If that reports all in order that is what we want
If it reports errors could not be fixed reboot
open an admin cmd prompt again and run this cmd

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
Please post what that reports I do not need the log for either the sfc or the dism only the result

6. IF that system file check and any action notification makes no difference to the disk activity
then just in case it is problems with the hiberfil file
again open an admin cmd prompt and run this cmd

*powercfg -h off*
that will delete the hiberfil file and prevent hibernation which will no longer be available on the shut down option

Check now please again on disk activity
*
*


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Resource monitor SS


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the response.
1.Yes i do understand that the disk usage of 100% doesnt refer to the storage of the machine.I actually was trying to convey the fact that not many software installed on my machine may not result in many processes being simultaneously being operated and eating so much of dist cap.And as you saw,even i cant find the process which eats up so much of memory and result in 100% disk usage.

2.Admin resource monitor ss attached in my previous post.

3.I am doubting my hibernating the laptop is resulting in slow performance and unresponsiveness.I am putting the laptop to hibernate just to avoid the lag time it takes to load my required files and browser tabs which i may need anytime.Still,not very much sure about the adverse effects or the risk (worth taking.!) of hibernating it.

4.The flag icon is there in the notification panel but with the message that 'no current issues detected.'So no action is required.

5.sfc /scannow is telling me that "another servicing or repair is currently running.Wait for this to finish and run sfc again.
Regarding DISM,there seems some error in the syntax,as the prompt keeps on saying there is no option like restore health.May b i am typing something wrong?

6.At present i am not opting for disabling hibernate option.Meanwhile can you pl advice on the above actions pl?

Thanks
/SJ.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That


> sfc /scannow is telling me that "another servicing or repair is currently running


is the problem - now we have to find which it is

Re this


> At present i am not opting for disabling hibernate option


W hat is the difficulty please - all it does is stop hibernation and delete the hiberfil file
the simple cmd to turn it back on is

*powercfg -h on

so where please is the problem you have with not trying it as that cmd then restores hibernation and the file 
*


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> That
> 
> is the problem - now we have to find which it is
> 
> ...


OK.
So i did *powercfg -h off *and restarted the laptop.
And ran sfc /scannow.
Here is what i found:
*Windows Resource protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.Details are included in the cbs.log."*

The disk usage still at 93-95% :-(.
Not sure what is happening.

What do you suggest?

Thanks.
/SJ.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

run the next cmd please as in my post 17 point 5


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
> Please post what that reports I do not need the log for either the sfc or the dism only the result


Ok ,so in a good news,i was able to complete the DISM restore operation task and got the message
*The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was repaired.The operation completed successfully.*
And i also had adjusted virtual memory as per the attached screen shot.

Is this going to help anyway?
Thanks.
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. At this stage - I do not know the answer to this


> Is this going to help anyway?


What I do know is that now the system files have no corruption - that can only be a good thing

2. Re paging file
There is very little benefit on your system of setting other than system managed
https://www.howtogeek.com/196238/how-big-should-your-page-file-or-swap-partition-be/

and indeed if that C drive is an SSD - (which however I do not think it is) - it MUST then be left system managed


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Problem still persists..still cant figure out which process is causing 100% use.
Drive optimization is in progress.

Thanks.
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the C drive an SSD


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Is the C drive an SSD


No..
Its an HDD.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send the results of this please
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

run the program it will work on 8.1
click to check ONLY List installed programs
then click GO
then open the file it places on the desktop
copy and paste the contents by using edit select all and edit copy then paste


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> send the results of this please
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
> 
> run the program it will work on 8.1
> ...


MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Shatrughna (administrator) on 27-06-2017 at 10:58:03
Running from "C:\Users\Shatrughna\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language (X64)
Model: Inspiron 5537 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

Adobe Acrobat DC (2015) (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-1033-FFFF-7760-0E0F06755100}) (Version: 15.006.30306 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 25 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 25.0.0.148 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AMD Catalyst Install Manager (HKLM\...\{91F3C30F-BC39-AD82-0AF7-F2013AB529A5}) (Version: 8.0.915.0 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{D079CAAD-0C31-47A2-9AF5-A82F9CD9B221}) (Version: 5.2 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{64E6007B-1DA9-42CD-BBE4-D5FA67A7C71D}) (Version: 5.2 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{55BB2110-FB43-49B3-93F4-945A0CFB0A6C}) (Version: 10.0.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{56EC47AA-5813-4FF6-8E75-544026FBEA83}) (Version: 2.2.0.150 - Apple Inc.)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
CyberLink Media Suite Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{8F14AA37-5193-4A14-BD5B-BDF9B361AEF7}) (Version: 10.0 - CyberLink Corp.)
D3DX10 (HKLM-x32\...\{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}) (Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Dell Backup and Recovery - Support Software (HKLM-x32\...\{A9668246-FB70-4103-A1E3-66C9BC2EFB49}) (Version: 1.6.2.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Backup and Recovery (HKLM-x32\...\{0ED7EE95-6A97-47AA-AD73-152C08A15B04}) (Version: 1.6.2.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{03A9F528-A754-460F-B2C1-AC125A147114}) (Version: 2.8.5000.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\{2A0F2CC5-3065-492C-8380-B03AA7106B1A}) (Version: 1.16.1 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Touchpad (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 17.0.13.0 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{DB82968B-57A4-4397-81A5-ECAB21B5DFCD}) (Version: 1.7.1015.0 - Dell Inc.)
DSC/AA Factory Installer (HKLM\...\{F7A70D00-F283-45C8-B163-49EC365D7E27}) (Version: 3.5.6426.22 - PC-Doctor, Inc.) Hidden
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 59.0.3071.86 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.33.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Intel(R) Control Center (HKLM-x32\...\{F8A9085D-4C7A-41a9-8A77-C8998A96C421}) (Version: 1.2.1.1011 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 9.5.23.1766 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 10.18.10.3316 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software for Bluetooth(R) Technology(patch version 3.0.1342.1) (HKLM\...\{302600C1-6BDF-4FD1-1309-148929CC1385}) (Version: 3.1.1309.0390 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM\...\{409CB30E-E457-4008-9B1A-ED1B9EA21140}) (Version: 12.8.0.1016 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® PROSet/Wireless Software (HKLM-x32\...\{a427cd1c-b97d-4142-87c1-15b3ea68a34c}) (Version: 17.0.6 - Intel Corporation)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{81C96689-EA5B-4B7D-A04F-16326EC51BC2}) (Version: 12.5.4.42 - Apple Inc.)
Microsoft Office (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-0138-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (HKLM-x32\...\Office14.PROPLUS) (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{15134cb0-b767-4960-a911-f2d16ae54797}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{5BABDA39-61CF-41EE-992D-4054B6649A9B}) (Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{ED6C77F9-4D7E-447C-9EC0-9A212D075535}) (Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Mozilla Firefox 46.0 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 46.0 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 46.0 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 46.0 - Mozilla)
My Dell (HKLM\...\PC-Doctor for Windows) (Version: 3.5.6426.22 - PC-Doctor, Inc.)
OEM Application Profile (HKLM-x32\...\{70D5F822-F4C4-33D9-7EEC-2A4AF4EA7BDC}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Picasa 3 (HKLM-x32\...\Picasa 3) (Version: 3.9.141.259 - Google, Inc.)
PX Profile Update (HKLM-x32\...\{EF9F2125-9D1B-E14B-492D-B5173D43B772}) (Version: 1.00.1. - AMD) Hidden
Quickset64 (HKLM\...\{87CF757E-C1F1-4D22-865C-00C6950B5258}) (Version: 10.15.021 - Dell Inc.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7023 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{DE28B448-32E8-4E8F-84F0-A52B21A49B5B}) (Version: - Microsoft)
VLC media player (HKLM\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.1.5 - VideoLAN)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.4 - VideoLAN)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3505.0912 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinRAR 5.40 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.40.0 - win.rar GmbH)
WordWeb (HKLM-x32\...\WordWeb) (Version: 6 - WordWeb Software)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I do not see anything there and of course had most of it from the opening post
Please run this
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/processmonitor.aspx

save the extracted files to a new folder in your program files
close all other apps
open process monitor application
follow this procedure
https://askleo.com/i_have_constant_..._why_how_can_i_tell_what_program_is_doing_it/

On first opening process monitor you will see on the bottom left it gathering data
allow a couple of minutes and then press ctrl and e to capture or click the third icon on top bar - the magnifying glass
now click the tools tab and click file summary another window opens on top of the main process monitor window
enlarge that window and click by path tab - probably already selected
using the lower bar scroll right to show the path column and if necessary hold mouse on heading of path top right to extend

Click read column to show usage in descending order
look to the path to check what is using

Do the same with write column

The WriteB and Read B are bytes per second
when monitoring was active

then when you have identified what is using read write activity - apart of course from process monitor - double click that entry and the main process monitor window will show OINLY the details for that activity
On that window any entry can then be examined in detail by examining image path company etc or double click on an entry will open another window showing event etc.

When you close the process monitor windows and open the app again it will open a small window informing you that filters were set - you simply click reset button apply and ok the main window will then return to monitoring as from the start

A little difficult to type a full explanation of how to use - please ask if any questions


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well I do not see anything there and of course had most of it from the opening post
> Please run this
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/processmonitor.aspx
> 
> A little difficult to type a full explanation of how to use - please ask if any questions


Thanks for the support.
Tried and performed the procmon.
Found that the topmost process in the read tab (apart from the total),was ntoskml.exe,part of msmpeng.exe in win defender.
Searched about the same and found that it can be excluded from the win defender scan to minimize the usage and prevent the pc from being crawling.
Did it and restarted the machine.
Now observing for half an hour and the disk usage is somewhat in control.
But i dont want to be much happy about it ..!! and want to observe the same till evening just to make sure that the problem is solved.
So,i will let you know by the evening about the status.
Meanwhile if you can shred some more light about win defender causing the drag,you may pl let me know on how to overcome it.

Thanks
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Could be - usually caused by third party apps interfering with defender

anything on the write tab


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Could be - usually caused by third party apps interfering with defender
> 
> anything on the write tab


Nothing much out of it.
Most of it were windows defender processes.
Most of the disk usage is caused by antimalware service. Any way i can reduce/replace it?
McAfee was i think crappier than it.

I am observing 60% disk usage now.Goes to 100% when i woke the pc up.
Let me check for sometime and get back to you.

Rgds
/SJ


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good will wait to hear from you


----------

